# Como prever o nevoeiro denso que se forma próximo do rio Tejo



## jtpereira (3 Out 2019 às 16:04)

Boa tarde,

sou fotografo e gostava de conseguir preparar-me com alguma antecedência para poder fotografar a ponte 25 de Abril  nos dias em que se forma um nevoeiro bem denso.

Existe alguma forma de o fazer?







Cumprimentos


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Out 2019 às 16:17)

jtpereira disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> sou fotografo e gostava de conseguir preparar-me com alguma antecedência para poder fotografar a ponte 25 de Abril  nos dias em que se forma um nevoeiro bem denso.
> 
> ...



Boa tarde, sim de facto o nevoeiro baixo, como se costuma vulgarmente chamar proporciona essas belas fotos, com a ponde 25 de Abril taão bem enquadrada, o que posso dizer é que por vezes não é fácil prever, acorda-se de manhã, e temos um nevoeiro denso, eu consigo por vezes visializar os nevoeiros quando estão em todo o vale do Tejo, ou então sobre a zona da Serra D'Aire, ainda este fim de semana, ia na estrada, bem no alto, e olhei para o vale e estava todo "cheio" bem denso, e logo no alto da encosta estava tudo totalmente limpo, e o sol já aparecia.
Mas podes esperar qie apareça alguém que estude, ou que esteja mais por dentro deste assunto do que eu.


----------



## camrov8 (3 Out 2019 às 17:24)

o ponto de orvalho será a melhor opção pois o nevoeiro formasse quando a temperatura do ar e do ponto de orvalho são iguais, os melhores dias serão no inverno com inversão térmica bem de manhã


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Out 2019 às 17:36)

camrov8 disse:


> o ponto de orvalho será a melhor opção pois o nevoeiro formasse quando a temperatura do ar e do ponto de orvalho são iguais, os melhores dias serão no inverno com inversão térmica bem de manhã



Desde o inicio do outono, já contei cerca de 5 a 6 dias com nevoeiro, inclusive 3 dias foram consecutivos.


----------



## Paulo H (3 Out 2019 às 18:14)

Sim, quando a temperatura baixa do ponto de orvalho, temos nevoeiro. Ora prever é que émais complicado.

Podemos também dizer que se não houver vento e ocorrer um encontro de massa de ar húmida com uma massa de ar fria, à partida temos condições favoráveis à ocorrência de nevoeiro. Esse encontro de massas pode ocorrer efectivamente em dias anticiclonicos com inversão termica, mas também com frio instalado com a chegada de uma depressão (na fase inicial, sem vento). 

Agora vou inventar, isto é mais ou menos válido no interior (C. Branco): verificar a humidade relativa, digamos à meia noite, se for superior a 90% e tendo em conta que ainda vai arrefecer até o Sol nascer, então à partida poderei ter nevoeiro ou neblina matinal..


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Out 2019 às 18:16)

jtpereira disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> sou fotografo e gostava de conseguir preparar-me com alguma antecedência para poder fotografar a ponte 25 de Abril  nos dias em que se forma um nevoeiro bem denso.
> 
> ...



Eu como amante "amador" de fotografia , aquilo que te posso aconselhar é ter sempre o material no carro, porque isto da meteorologia acaba por nos surpreender quando menos esperamos, eu próprio faço isto, desde que boa "possíveis fotografias ficaram por tirar por não ter o material comigo


----------



## jtpereira (8 Out 2019 às 15:28)

Obrigado a todos pelas informações!


----------

